# "TiVo DVR does not support out-of-home streaming" iOS APP



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

I set up my TiVo for streaming in the app on Sunday with my new Roamio and tested it out while away later that day and it worked. Now tonight while away from home I'm getting this error message. I'm able to connect to my home network in other ways so I know the network isn't down. Is anyone else experiencing it or has experienced similar and knows why?


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

i dont know how the error message reads when it happens, but you cant stream items out of home that have the no-copy bit set. they will stream in-home, but not out of home.

do you have one of the really restrictive cable co's?


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

No i don't. 

Was trying out multiple channels that i didnt have a problem with when i tested before


----------



## jmckinn27 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey snakeeyes did you ever figure this out? I get the following when out of home and can never get it to work when setting up at home prior to going off my local network.


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

Dumb questions. Do you have a Roamio Plus or Pro? Do you have a Basic (with an addtional Stream)?

If yes, are you trying to Stream over cellular data? (that won't work)


----------



## jeremymc7 (Feb 11, 2015)

So is there actually a specific reason the iOS app doesn't support live streaming over cell.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

jeremymc7 said:


> So is there actually a specific reason the iOS app doesn't support live streaming over cell.


Because Apple requires an aggressive adaptive bitrate that tivo has not implemented as of yet.

With a cell connection you can start a download and begin to watch as soon as enough buffer is available.


----------



## jeremymc7 (Feb 11, 2015)

bradleys said:


> Because Apple requires an aggressive adaptive bitrate that tivo has not implemented as of yet.
> 
> With a cell connection you can start a download and begin to watch as soon as enough buffer is available.


I guess it makes since. Just weird there are sooooo many other stream and live streaming video apps on iOS. Is TiVo just THAT far behind the curve.

Also seemed odd that Apple doesn't and have streaming but does download, where Android is just the opposite.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

TiVo is coming out with a completely redesigned android app - I wonder if they will enable download with that.

As for the IOS app, they have improved the streaming consistently since release. I understand IOS has set a pretty high bar, hopefully it won't be too long.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

jeremymc7 said:


> I guess it makes since. Just weird there are sooooo many other stream and live streaming video apps on iOS. Is TiVo just THAT far behind the curve.
> 
> Also seemed odd that Apple doesn't and have streaming but does download, where Android is just the opposite.


To support the sort of adaptive bit rate management that Apple requires likely requires some changes to how they run the MPEG-4 encoder in the Stream. We know there is an update coming eventually to enable MPEG-4 input into the Stream, so perhaps they are doing both at the same time.

Naaah...what am I saying? This is TiVo. They'll probably do the two enhancements a year or two apart.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

Diana Collins said:


> To support the sort of adaptive bit rate management that Apple requires likely requires some changes to how they run the MPEG-4 encoder in the Stream. We know there is an update coming eventually to enable MPEG-4 input into the Stream, so perhaps they are doing both at the same time.
> 
> Naaah...what am I saying? This is TiVo. They'll probably do the two enhancements a year or two apart.


The last IOS app allows streaming over cell. You have to enable it every time though in the debug menu. And I get a perfect picture with it.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

joewom said:


> The last IOS app allows streaming over cell. You have to enable it every time though in the debug menu. And I get a perfect picture with it.


Changing the settings in the debug menu provides me no additional functionality... Can you describe the exact process you follow to get it to work?

By the way that does show they are working on the functionality!


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

bradleys said:


> Changing the settings in the debug menu provides me no additional functionality... Can you describe the exact process you follow to get it to work?
> 
> By the way that does show they are working on the functionality! [/QUOTE
> 
> Settings, debug settings, sensitive settings, turn on enable cell streaming.


----------



## wintergreen (Feb 12, 2015)

I upgraded to the new Roamio around Christmas, it is a plus and I've yet to get out of home streaming to work. Everything works fine in the house, but outside the house I get the standard Can't Connect to Streaming Device Error. I've tried everything, resetting my Linksys EA4500, ran new cable connecting the Tivo direct to the 4500, bypassing the switch, even went as far as putting the TIVO in the DMZ yet I can't get it to stream. Once since December I was able to download via cell on an iphone, but since I get the immediate error. I'm running the latest Feb release software, but that has not helped either. Thinking about changing out the router but before I do I called TIVO today and they were not much help, just said they would swap it out for me if I wanted....so taking to the forum - do you think it is the Tivo? Any other ideas...do you think it could be the router? Oh, my provider is Charter in Massachusetts.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

joewom said:


> bradleys said:
> 
> 
> > Changing the settings in the debug menu provides me no additional functionality... Can you describe the exact process you follow to get it to work?
> ...


----------



## amandagal (Dec 15, 2012)

Mine is even weirder. I can stream sometimes. For example, I was just streaming programs. I streamed about 3 30 minute programs on the same network (all actually the same show) and for the next one, when I went to "watch" it says, "your tivo dvr does not support out of home streaming." It did this last night and the night before too.

My only guess is my Internet provider is throttling me. It goes away in a few hours and I can stream again.


----------



## Mythica (Aug 27, 2006)

I was trying to setup out-of-home streaming for my Roamio Plus and it gave me this error. I have Time Warner cable. The Tivo website just said I had to have UPnP enabled on my router, which I do. My software version is 20.5... Am I missing something?


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

Mythica said:


> I was trying to setup out-of-home streaming for my Roamio Plus and it gave me this error. I have Time Warner cable. The Tivo website just said I had to have UPnP enabled on my router, which I do. My software version is 20.5... Am I missing something?


TWC is one of those very restrictive cable company. I believe someone said the restricted network channels once till someone complained. But the restrict most cable channels if not mistaken.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

The tivo app "forgets" it is set up for out of home streaming.. sometimes you can get it to fix itself even when you're away from home.. I forget what the steps are at the moment though.. it's NOT through the Setup.. I think it's something like if you go into system information, but not try to setup again, sometimes it fixes itself.

yes, it's buggy as hell (I can rarely download/stream successfully)..


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

If I turn off iPad and turn it back on, it usually comes back after getting "your tivo dvr does not support out of home streaming."


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Really wish they'd finally turn on streaming over cellular for the iOS app already.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

NYHeel said:


> Really wish they'd finally turn on streaming over cellular for the iOS app already.


They can't just turn it on. Apple has rules about streaming over cellular. They require specific tiers when it comes to the bitrate, including one that will allow the app to drop to audio only. TiVo doesn't support enough of these teirs to enable cellular streaming.


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

NYHeel said:


> Really wish they'd finally turn on streaming over cellular for the iOS app already.


You can download it over cellular and start watching almost immediately.


----------

